# indeseable



## alessiobg

Ciao a tutti,
ho un'altro piccolo problema..Una traduzione decente della parola "Indeseable"?
Chiaro che ha una connotazione negativa, ma "indesiderabile", per quanto esista in italiano, non mi sembra proprio una soluzione traduttiva accettabile. Per quanto riguarda il contesto, l'autore sta parlando d'una persona "que no le cae bien" y dice que 
"A mí, francamente, de él no me importa un carajo. Es un indeseable."
Avevo pensato anche a "scocciatore", ma non è questo il significato dell'espressione..avrebbe scritto "pelma" o algo así, creo.
¡Socorro!
Buona giornata a tutti ragazzi e grazie mille!


----------



## gatogab

> "A mí, francamente, de él no me importa un carajo. Es un indeseable."


 
Può andare bene _"miserabile" _oppure _"infame" _in questo contesto?


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que "infame" va perfecto.



No te olvides de los signos de peligro en las palabras malsonantes, aunque estén en el texto original.


----------



## honeyheart

Neuromante said:


> Yo creo que "infame" va perfecto.


Ma può fungere da sostantivo?

(Espero haber usado bien "fungere". )


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> Ma può fungere da sostantivo?
> 
> (Espero haber usado bien "fungere". )


 
*Indeseable* funge da aggetivo.
Secondo me, se fosse stato scrito *"Él es un miserable"* sería sustantivo.
Pero te recuerdo, HyHt, que mi gramática se acerca mucho al cero a la izquierda, cuando no va más allá.

*Miserabile *e* infame* fungono da aggettivo.

Io *fungo*


----------



## honeyheart

alessiobg said:


> "A mí, francamente, de él no me importa un carajo. Es *un* indeseable."


Para mí acá "indeseable" es sustantivo. 

P.D.: 





gatogab said:


> Io *fungo*


¡¿Sos un hongo?! Pensé que eras un gato...


----------



## ursu-lab

Las palabras que acaban en -abile -evole son adjetivos.
Pero muchísimos (no digo "todos" porque hay excepciones) adjetivos calificativos se pueden sustantivar colocando un determinante (artículo o demostrativo o indefinido) previo.
Se hace sobre todo cuando se sobretiende "persona":

Il tuo amico Mario è una persona miserabile/infame -> è un miserabile/infame.


----------



## 0scar

*indeseable*
2. adj. Dicho de una persona: Cuyo trato no es recomendable. U. t. c. s.  (DRAE)

Indesiderabile, poco raccomandabile.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> *indeseable*
> 2. adj. Dicho de una persona: Cuyo trato no es recomendable. U. t. c. s.  (DRAE)
> 
> Indesiderabile, poco raccomandabile.



"Indesiderabile" in italiano ha solo il significato letterale di "contrario di desiderabile": in genere si riferisce ad oggetti. Per le persone avrebbe solo il significato di "persona non grata", ma non nell'accezione che possiede in spagnolo di "poco raccomandabile" nel senso di "disgraziato/infame/miserabile".

Per usare "poco raccomandabile" dovresti aggiungere "tizio/tipo": 
è un tizio/tipo poco raccomandabile.

Oppure usare l'indefinito "uno" perché in questo caso non si può sostantivizzare l'aggettivo: 
Pinco Pallino è uno poco raccomandabile.


----------



## infinite sadness

Indesiderabile in italiano è una persona sgradita, può essere usato anche con accezione negativa, nel senso di "sgradevole".


----------



## ursu-lab

In spagnolo è più "grave", non è semplicemente "sgradevole" (che si dice di una persona che, semplicemente, non ti piace o ti sta antipatica), è come "poco raccomandabile" in italiano: implica un giudizio morale o addirittura può riferirsi a questioni legali. 
Cioè, puoi proibire a tuo figlio di uscire con degli amici poco raccomandabili perché le cattive compagnie influenzano negativamente e può combinare qualcosa di grave (tipo commettere reati), ma non gli proibirai (in linea di principio) di uscire con i suoi amici solo perché sono semplicemente sgradevoli o perché hanno delle idee che non condividi. Al massimo non li farai entrare in casa tua, ma non gli impedirai di vederli fuori di casa.

Dal dizionario WR: De trato y presencia no deseados o adecuados, generalmente *por sus  condiciones morales*:
esos indeseables han roto los cristales.
Quei disgraziati/miserabili hanno rotto i vetri 
Quelle persone sgradevoli hanno rotto i vetri  

Dal dizionario Cumbre:
cuesta trabajo creer que un indeseable como él fuera nombrado y mantenido por el Gobierno. 
È incredibile che quel disgraziato/delinquente sia stato nominato e mantenuto dal governo. 
È incredibile che quella persona sgradevole sia stata nominata e mantenuta  dal governo.  

Sinonimi del Cumbre: sinvergüenza, *maleante *(=malvivente).


----------



## gatogab

> "A mí, francamente, de él no me importa un carajo. *Es un indeseable*."


Io capisco quel *"indeseable"* come una offesa e non se gli è gradito o meno.
Ecco perchè ritengo che si debba andare sul pesante:
*E' uno sciagurato, spregevole, ignobile, indegno, detestato, aborrito...*


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> *indeseable*
> 2. adj. Dicho de una persona: Cuyo trato no es recomendable. *U. t. c. s.*


U. t. c. s.: "Usado/a también como sustantivo".


----------



## gatogab

honeyheart said:


> U. t. c. s.: "Usado/a también como sustantivo".


 
Come mi piace quando tutti abbiamo ragione.
Un aggettivo che può essere usato come sostantivo.
Bene per tutti.
Lo dico sul serio, senza sarcasmo alcuno.
Meglio chiarire sùbito, vero HyHt?


----------



## Neuromante

Es una de las características del español: Todo es susceptible de ser sustantivado. Por eso jugando a las cartas (Por ejemplo) podemos decir "Tengo dos cuatros" así, con un precioso plural.
Hay idiomas en que se adjetiviza todo, o se pueden convertir en verbos (En "acción", más bien) Hoy descubrí que en alemán los adjetivos, al menos, pueden serlo. Todo depende de como se conciba la gramática


----------



## alessiobg

Gracias a tod@s por vuestra ayuda!!!!
Buona giornata
Ale


----------

